# Is @Elaine Miller a tranny?



## DerKryptid (Oct 4, 2021)

And how big are her balls?


----------



## NigKid (Oct 4, 2021)

Yes, very.


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 4, 2021)

I've  shagged uglier.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 4, 2021)

@Elaine Miller


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 4, 2021)

I am not transgender but thanks for asking.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 4, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> I am not transgender but thanks for asking


Any proof?

We will accept even feet pics as proof here


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 4, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> Any proof?
> 
> We will accept even feet pics as proof here



Uwu I couldn’t possibly, feet are very sacred parts >.<


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 4, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> I am not transgender but thanks for asking


Why are you following me?


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 4, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> Why are you following me?



I find your shitposting erotic.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 4, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> I find your shitposting erotic.


You are terminally online for someone who wants to be a normie


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 4, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> You are terminally online for someone who wants to be a normie



Did I say I wanted to be a normie?


----------



## Grub (Oct 4, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> I am not transgender but thanks for asking.


That sounds like something a troon would say.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Oct 4, 2021)

Elaine Miller is my daddy.​


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 5, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> I find your shitposting erotic.


I'm a fat, window-licking, basement-dwelling virgin. Being followed by a 'woman' is going to get my hopes up.

Why would you do this?


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 5, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> I'm a fat, window-licking, basement-dwelling virgin. Being followed by a 'woman' is going to get my hopes up.
> 
> Why would you do this?



I’m sorry. I didn’t realise it would hurt so bad :/ stay strong for me king


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 5, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> I’m sorry. I didn’t realise it would hurt so bad :/ stay strong for me king


I've already cut your name in to my arm, but I've fucked up the a so it just says El/\INE

I can't do anything right


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 5, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> I've already cut your name in to my arm, but I've fucked up the a so it just says El/\INE



Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 5, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen




Do you have an only fans? If you send me pics i can tell my mam were together and she will give me money, i can give you some and save some for more magic the gathering cards.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 5, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> View attachment 2599195
> 
> Do you have an only fans? If you send me pics i can tell my mam were together and she will give me money, i can give you some and save some for more magic the gathering cards.



I need money for some more fake Chanel bags, please make it happen Sir. I do not have an only fans. My body is a temple


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 5, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> View attachment 2599195
> 
> Do you have an only fans? If you send me pics i can tell my mam were together and she will give me money, i can give you some and save some for more magic the gathering cards.


Why don't you cut the fat off your arm while you're at it


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 4, 2021)

And how big are her balls?


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 5, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> I need money for some more fake Chanel bags, please make it happen Sir. I do not have an only fans. My body is a temple


If you don't have onlyfans i'll settle for onlytrans. What's your handle on there?


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 5, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> If you don't have onlyfans i'll settle for onlytrans. What's your handle on there?



Unfortunately I took it down when meanies doxxed me >.<


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 5, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> Unfortunately I took it down when meanies doxxed me >.<


That doesn't make sense. More eyes on = more money.

Tell me you're just larping as a retard.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 5, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> That doesn't make sense. More eyes on = more money.
> 
> Tell me you're just larping as a retard.



But… why should I make money when I can just marry a redpilled wealthy dude


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 5, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> But… why should I make money when I can just marry a redpilled wealthy dude


Fair point. Best thing they can do is cheat on you and you get half the cash to go party with.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 5, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> Fair point. Best thing they can do is cheat on you and you get half the cash to go party with.



So like umm.. what’s your bank statement & do you use 4chan, if so what board


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 5, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> So like umm.. what’s your bank statement & do you use 4chan, if so what board


I've never used 4chan, it's for fat edgy retards who can't get laid. And I'm northern so i get paid in Hovis and coal, not money. So unless you want your back-doors smashing in by a rough-arsed, northern, council estate dosser, you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 5, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> I've never used 4chan, it's for fat edgy retards who can't get laid. And I'm northern so i get paid in Hovis and coal, not money. So unless you want your back-doors smashing in by a rough-arsed, northern, council estate dosser, you're barking up the wrong tree.



You’re br*tish too? I assumed everyone on here lived in Alabama and wore cowboy hats but idk


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 5, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> You’re br*tish too? I assumed everyone on here lived in Alabama and wore cowboy hats but idk


I am Better than British, I'm English. Don't lump me in with these inbred retarded yank cunts.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 5, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> I am Better than British, I'm English. Don't lump me in with these inbred retarded yank cunts.



I’m a fake br*t but it’s ok, I have the faux accent & a provisional driving license & I live here 
You better not live in Birmingham though. That would be truly unacceptable


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 6, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> I’m a fake br*t but it’s ok, I have the faux accent & a provisional driving license & I live here
> You better not live in Birmingham though. That would be truly unacceptable


What's a fake Brit? No I'm not a brummie. I would have killed myself if I was.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 6, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> What's a fake Brit?



I’m originally not Br*tish but I sort of became very stereotypically Br*tish because I’ve lived in England for so long. I’m happy on behalf of your mental health that you do not live in Birmingham.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 6, 2021)

Go ahead lovebirds @Elaine Miller @Hot Cup of Joe


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 6, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> I’m originally not Br*tish but I sort of became very stereotypically Br*tish because I’ve lived in England for so long. I’m happy on behalf of your mental health that you do not live in Birmingham.


Where were you born? 

Birmingham should be napalmed for the good of everyone who lives there. It would be a humanitarian effort.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 6, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> Birmingham should be napalmed for the good of everyone who lives there. It would be a humanitarian effort.


Slough*


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 6, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> Where were you born?
> 
> Birmingham should be napalmed for the good of everyone who lives there. It would be a humanitarian effort.



I could never dox my birth location now could I? 
Opinion on London?


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 6, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> I could never dox my birth location now could I?
> Opinion on London?


A whole country is hardly doxxing yourself. Unless you're a sheep shagger or porride wog, then you should keep it a secret.

London should be give the choice of being flattened or Physically cut off from England and pushed towards France. Seems all of the cockneys hold everywhere outside of london in contempt and can't get enough of being dry-bummed by Europe, they may as well fuck off and live there.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 6, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> London should be give the choice of being flattened or Physically cut off from England and pushed towards France.



The whole of England is cucked right now. Here’s an explanation of the problems we currently have & why.

- No Petrol
This is because a random guy, in a random company had no petrol so told his entire taxi company there was no petrol. The company spread the news so everyone, despite the fact we have oil, panic bought petrol and now no one has petrol. I wish this was a joke. 

- No Ketchup
I have no explanation for this. It simply just is. I have no idea how England has run out of tomatoes.

- No Wipes 
Again, panic buying has once again thwarted Britbong land due to Covid-19, and now we have no hand wipes.


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 6, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> The whole of England is cucked right now. Here’s an explanation of the problems we currently have & why.



Everything is reyt up north, apart from the weather.


Elaine Miller said:


> - No Petrol
> This is because a random guy, in a random company had no petrol so told his entire taxi company there was no petrol. The company spread the news so everyone, despite the fact we have oil, panic bought petrol and now no one has petrol. I wish this was a joke.


Loads of petrol round ere. It was a set up to get rid of all the shite that was going off in the storage tanks.


Elaine Miller said:


> - No Ketchup
> I have no explanation for this. It simply just is. I have no idea how England has run out of tomatoes.


Because you daft cockney cunts haven't discovered gravy. Gravy n chips all day long


Elaine Miller said:


> - No Wipes
> Again, panic buying has once again thwarted Britbong land due to Covid-19, and now we have no hand wipes.


Hand wipes? Why do I need hand wipes when i have perfectly good set of trousers? 

So where are you originally from? If you are the elaine miller i've seen in those videos and not some random homosexual pretending to be a woman


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 7, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> So where are you originally from?



Would have thought my surname would be a giveaway! 

But London is indeed absolutely shite. Can’t sit down anywhere as so crowded, everything is closing as early as 9/10 PM and god help you if you want to have a meal and haven’t done a retarded online reservation.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 4, 2021)

And how big are her balls?


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 7, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> Would have thought my surname would be a giveaway!
> 
> But London is indeed absolutely shite. Can’t sit down anywhere as so crowded, everything is closing as early as 9/10 PM and god help you if you want to have a meal and haven’t done a retarded online reservation.


You're from millerland? Where its constantly Miller time?

Leave London. Its shit and over crowded. You can't be doxxed or harassed up north in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 7, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> You can't be doxxed or harassed up north in the middle of nowhere.



I am so retarded I could probably managed to get doxxed in a tiny boat in the middle of the ocean


----------



## Billy Beer (Oct 7, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> I am so retarded I could probably managed to get doxxed in a tiny boat in the middle of the ocean


Speaking of a little boat in an ocean, when do you want your cockney minge slobbering on?


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 7, 2021)

> This member limits who may view their full profile.



...


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 7, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> ...



Ok but I’m a cow. A private profile and no privileges on my account is understandable. 

Coping about not being able to send messages :/


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 9, 2021)

@Elaine Miller is a transsexual photographer from Hackney & part time terrace hooligan who occasionally goes dogging in Manchester dressed as one of the Spice Girls.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 9, 2021)

Poppavalyim Andropoff said:


> @Elaine Miller is a transsexual photographer from Hackney & part time terrace hooligan who occasionally goes dogging in Manchester dressed as one of the Spice Girls.


That is 100% true. It’s what I do secretly. My cover up is being a faux influencer cow with fake Chanel and a l33t hax0r complex.


----------



## What the shit (Oct 9, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> That is 100% true. It’s what I do secretly. My cover up is being a faux influencer cow with fake Chanel and a l33t hax0r complex.


More power to you.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 9, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> Ok but I’m a cow


Yeah a cow-ard


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 10, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> Yeah a cow-ard


You’re scary but I like your posts


----------



## Empresa (Oct 10, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> Yeah a cow-ard


leave this cow alone, she's with me .


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 10, 2021)

Empresa said:


> leave this cow alone, she's with me .


I will fight you to the death for her udders


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 10, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> I will fight you to the death for her udders


My milk is very stale and will give you food poisoning.


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 11, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> My milk is very stale and will give you food poisoning.


I'll just load up on ivermectin bro, I got this


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 11, 2021)

@Elaine Miller has vinegar tits


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 11, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> I'll just load up on ivermectin bro, I got this


Mommy I’m scared @Empresa


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 11, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> a faux influencer cow





DerKryptid said:


> Unblock your profile coward


.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 11, 2021)

Poppavalyim Andropoff said:


> .


It’s selectively unblocked. For people I follow. I might decide to follow you, but then again, you sperged useless garbage in my thread
:/ UwU


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 12, 2021)

I’m starting to come to terms with my profile picture, it accurately depicts my mood when scrolling this forum, however, it’s not very flattering and I had a filter on which distorted my face. I’d much rather look like a hot anime goddess with a laptop in the background or something but I guess I’ll cope.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Oct 12, 2021)

Edward Miller said:


> I’d much rather look like a hot anime goddess


troon confirmed


----------



## DerKryptid (Oct 4, 2021)

And how big are her balls?


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 12, 2021)

Poppavalyim Andropoff said:


> troon confirmed


NO. I just want to be rightly depicted :/


----------



## Elaine Miller (Oct 12, 2021)

@What the shit I can’t reply to anything on my profile nor receive or send messages , I’m frozen in terms of permissions, just thought I’d make it clear I’m not being a cunt, I just physically can’t respond to anything.


----------



## What the shit (Oct 13, 2021)

Elaine Miller said:


> @What the shit I can’t reply to anything on my profile nor receive or send messages , I’m frozen in terms of permissions, just thought I’d make it clear I’m not being a cunt, I just physically can’t respond to anything.


I'm just seeing this lmao. No hard feelings. But the question still stands Elaine, are you a tranny?


----------



## Empresa (Oct 13, 2021)

What the shit said:


> Elaine, are you a tranny?


Elaine is not a tranny.


----------



## SargonF00t (Nov 1, 2021)

Empresa said:


> Elaine is not a tranny.


Not yet.


----------

